# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  بعد إذن الإدارة - إقتراح - برنامج نظام المريخ

## البركان الهادئ

*هنا اتمنى من الاخوة بإدارة المنبر المبادرة بتصميم برنامج (برنامج نظام المريخ) ليساعد أخوتكم فى مجلس الإدارة  لحفظ بيانات (العضوية - اللاعبين (محليين - آجانب)- الموظفيين والعمال - إداريين) وهو برنامج عبارة عن إرشيف الإلكترونى متكامل يساعد الإدارة فى سهولة حفظ وإسترجاع البيانات وحفظ تاريخ المريخ القديم والحديث وكذلك يكون فيه سجل كامل للاعبين (القدام - الجدد) وكذلك إدارى ورؤساء المريخ (الجداد - والفدام) وبه إيضاً نظام (مالى - إدارى) وكذلك نظام (العضوية) وبالإدارة أناس متميزون فى   مجال تصميم قواعد البيانات بلغة الاوركل عشان نرتقى بالإدارة من إدارة تقليدية الى تقنية (إلكترونية) وعشان الفهم العام يتغير وثقافة الجمهور وغيره يتغير أنحنا نبدأ شوية شوية وخطوة خطوة بعد فترة حا نرتقى بالمريخ كمان وكمان بعيداً عن التعصب والخلافات ونلتفت الى كيف نخدم المريخ بس صفوا النفوس ياصفوة وتنافسوا على خدمة المريخ وخلوا مصلحة المريخ دايماً أمام اعينكم وربنا يوفقكم ويوفق الجميع لخدم الزعيم.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الفكرة جميلة جداً

ويا ريت لو وجدنا الاعضاء المتخصصين في هذه البرنامج 

لعمل برنامج خاص لنادي المريخ حتي تتم الاستفادة منه

شكرا البركان الهادئ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فكرة رائعة جدا الحبيب البركان الهادي
اتمنى ان تجدوا المصمم البارع القادر على انجاح هذا العمل الهام 

*

----------

